# Help with Gas lines....



## tyholmes (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys, just had a question about running gas lines in British Columbia. I'm from Alberta, (and yes I'm BC qualified) and normally I would run BI from the meter to the utility room and make a header with all the outlets I need and valves. Then I would run individual lines of Gastite from the header to all the appliances. Out here, there will be a propane tank outside the residence, and my boss (who's not a plumber) wants me to run a gas line for 2 BBQ, 1 Stove and 1 Fireplace. Now all these things are kind of far away from where the tank will be. Some people told me copper is the way to do it in BC, but I'm not sure. Its hard to find info on this. I'm sure its much the same as in Alberta, but I've not seen how they would normally do this in BC yet. If anyone from BC has any info, that would be great. I'm thinking of renting a threader and doing it all in BI, but I know I will have copper outside from the tank to inside. Also If you've got any tips on how to size regulators and how to properly install them. If I'm right, I need a Primary and Secondary regulator, correct? Or is the primary incorporated into the tank? I asked the gas inspector but he was pretty clueless about everything (figures.) Thanks for the help guys, I just don't have a whole pile of experience working with propane. (aside from repairs.) I mean, theory at school is one thing, but it would be nice to see how its done.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I would have the propane company install the regulators when they deliver the tank. This would make it a lot easier on you. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We got two propane companies here

One supplies both regs and the other one doesn't

So the first stage reg(high pressure) is fitted on the tank..... From there soft copper is run to the second stage reg(low pressure) which is attached to the home at the location were you would enter the home with your gas line

From the second stage reg you can use black or gas tight.... Use pipe sizing chart from there to determine load and pipe size

Make sure the vent on the reg is piped down and high enough above the normal snow level in your area


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*It's in the code book*

Everything you need is in the code, book size the lines as per the loads outlined in the charts. regulators are sized to total load delivered. if its to code it's right
P.S. make sure you get a permit.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Use copper to the outdoor fixtures. Csst cannot be buried


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Use copper to the outdoor fixtures. Csst cannot be buried


Trac pipe makes direct burial csst with sleeve. Just saying


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Csst can also be buried if it in conduit


----------



## tyholmes (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey thanks guys, I think I've got it figured. I'm going to run BI for my main line, and branch off with gastite to all my appliances. Has anyone ever had any problems with running gastite in external walls? One time I got called on it, and the other times it was fine. Also I can't find anything in the code about CSST in external walls.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had a problem with it however I typically refrain from outside walls with csst I prefer and 9 out of 10 times run black pipe in outside walls ,otherwise you can't strap pipe in wall need heavy conduit over pipe when penetrating plates. And I would definitely test after siding installed if its not already .bottom line I sleep better with blk. Pipe I exterior walls


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

We have codes in NJ and Orange and Rockland NY. Have to run ground wire from gas pipe to ground at the house.. I just found out about that last week..


----------

